# TT Photo Â Competition 2003 - Now Over



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

After seeing the recent "digital camera" thread I thought it might be fun to have a little photo competition! ;D
Has this been done to death before my time though?!
If people are interested I could either host entries on my site or else we can host them in this thread for ease?!
Other forum members can vote for their fave 

Cheers....Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

i am up for that how do i get my pic,s to you


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Steve

Great idea! Put me down for it please.

Cheers

Mackem


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Great Idea....maybe we can have the top 5/10 of the quarter in AbsoluTTe....count me in.....


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

What will I win ? ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, might be best to email them to me then,

[email protected] should do it

I'll knock up a page to display them later tonight.

The prize will be, "respect" ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I can see a calender coming on - group buy?

And what about making the competition every quarter - changing seasons - changing views and all that.

Oh and since Brett has sold his car he is not allowed to take part (he said hopefully so that the rest of us stood a change of winning) 

John


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool, I like the changing seasons idea 

maybe other categories as well, i.e. most bizarre picture (involving a TT!)


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Do the photo's have to be original (i.e. not doctored)?

Also, will i get extra points for using a naked laydee with the pic of my TT??!!! ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well boys and girls as a former TT owner and lover I'm willing to supply the prize! I'll supply a giant photo/poster for the winning TT photo...._err without naked forms of any gender please_ :. The finished work of art will be 35" x 24" printed on heavy duty photo paper.

You can check out the site here so you'll get an idea of what you'll win! http://www.motionpics.co.uk

There's a pic of a fellow TT Forum reprobate on there (see examples section pic1), well his TT anyway so it should give you a good idea! ;D

SteveTT if you're going to run this one email me and I'll tell you what format/resolution is best etc, so maybe you could give folks some guidelines and allow people 2-3 weeks deadline - to allow for weather and heavy duty polishing. :

Cheers
pj


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually guys, hold that thought. Â There is talk of a TTOC calendar featuring the 12 best shots.

Keep your eyes peeled for more info.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

this is a great idea, count me in! and the poster,....great prize!!!
So if one naked lady gets extra points, do two get MORE points LOL ;D


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> do two get MORE points LOL Â ;D


Hell yeh!! ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Can I drive to mount blanc again please


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

This has to be the oddest pic 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/drd/water.jpg


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> After seeing the recent "digital camera" thread I thought it might be fun to have a little photo competition! ;D
> Has this been done to death before my time though?!
> If people are interested I could either host entries on my site or else we can host them in this thread for ease?!
> Other forum members can vote for their fave
> ...


Please also send your pics to me for inclusion on the new tt gallery with your car spec, this is going to build in a tt picture library for you all to use and host sig pics
[email protected]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Steve

You have IM ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

head_ed, that's really decent of you to put up a prize, excellent!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, the page is now up, it's not that pretty but it works 
We have the grand total of TWO entrants so far! 

http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

When you've decided which pic you want to submit please send them through to me at

[email protected]

Let me know what name you wish to use for your entry, i.e. your ttforum ID if you want to use it (makes most sense)
There are a few "rules" on the page but I'm sure we can decide amongst ourselves what they should be.

Don't forgot the cracking prize at stake here! (cheers head_ed)

If anyone has any further suggestions please feel free to add them! How about another "fun" category for pictures touched up in photoshop ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I've got pictures on an open TTR with my betch sitting naked in it!

Should I post them? ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, maybe we need a third "password protected" area ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

bump 8)


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

> I've got pictures on an open TTR with my betch sitting naked in it!
> 
> Should I post them? Â ;D


 I've got some more if you want them.

;D A readers seat cover section


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmm, looks like I will have to decide which ones to send you - how big / what resolution do you want?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Any size you like, any format, prefer jpg though for obvious reasons.
There are 5 entries now, with another 2 to go on later today.
Keep 'em coming ;D
The deadline is 5th November! See the website for more details......
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

That's mine uploaded!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, all todays submissions have been added to the page. I'm just waiting for my ISP to sort out their FTP servers now so I can upload the new challengers! ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......all pics looked GREAT! Loving the Avus ones by the way .......surely the TT with the rainbow in the pic must be fav for top spot at the mo? (and don't call me Shurley!) ;D.......


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Wait for the next batch, there are a few contenders, admittedly one from the same source as the rainbow pic


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Please count me in (emailed the pic & url) below. Have a Butcher's and see what you think...
http://public.fotki.com/Marque/german_alpine_road/

Regards
M


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

So how many people have entered so far?

C'mon people - the posters look REALLY good, it'd be a great prize to see your beloved car in all it's glory a whopping 34" wide!!

Mart.


----------



## stevieteetee (Oct 20, 2002)

count me in
sort a pic soon as i can start my car...he he


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I will send my winning entry on Monday. 

I take it these pics must be NON enhanced REAL pics.

Ian.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Apologies for the delay in getting new entries onto my site. My ISP has only just fixed their FTP server (down for nearly a day!) so I will submit the new entries tonight!

Regarding the pics, they must be untouched original digital photo's, i.e. no tampering with photoshop. 
By all mean submit re-touched photos and I will put them in a different category for peoples viewing pleasure only.

Keep 'em coming!

Reminder
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers
Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TTOC has been considering doing a 2004 TT calendar and maybe this seems like a perfect fit...

Just negotiating with Steve at the moment as to whether he fancies helping out ;D But if he does, then we would arrange for the top dozen entries to be used in the calendar and the winning entry published on the front. Each photo would have the winners name printed on it. 
All 12 owners will receive a free copy of the calendar!!
To ensure fairness... starting at the top ranked photo per owner, we will then select 1 photo per owner, until we have 12 photos from different owners.

As Steve says, all photos must be undoctored Â :. Action / track, arty or scenic / picturesque... whatever you fancy submitting!


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

just emailed steve mine. 

What a great idea for some fun. Plus we get so see some really cool pictures of each others cars. -wicked!


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm having some shots of the car with all the cannonball logo's on it when I/if I get back in one piece!

he's a keen am-photographer, so we are going to do a variety of shots - would be cool to get some of them up there...

I'll post 'em when I get 'em....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

R 14N
You have already got a pic in ,look at mine and the rear of yours is in shot


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> As Steve says, all photos must be undoctored Â :. Action / track, arty or scenic / picturesque... whatever you fancy submitting!


Just a thought, some people seem to be submitting quite a few, shouldn't they just submit their favourite one to give everyone the same chance? :

I will also put the overall winning entry on my website for all to admire....knock JampoTT off his no. 1 spot eh?  ;D
pj


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> R 14N
> You have already got a pic in ,look at mine and the rear of yours is in shot Â


I saw this and thought "does my rear end look big in this ?"


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, the FTP server is back up!
I've uploaded the last batch of entrants, we now have 14 

We need more!

Reminder
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers
Steve


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

My "broken-down-on-the-motorway-coil-pack" shot doesn't completely display... :-/

Great shots though guys and thanks SteveTT for sorting it.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

come on guys 
now you have enterd the comp send me your pics for the gallery.

here is a preview

http://kingcutter.users.btopenworld.com/

send pics to [email protected]

with your spec


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As you say, to make it fairer, we should limit the number of photos/owner. But whatever the limited number, only one photo per owner will make it into the calandar ;D

How many per owner? 3? 5? 1 is too stngy, especially when some owners seem to have loads ;D



> Just a thought, some people seem to be submitting quite a few, shouldn't they just submit their favourite one to give everyone the same chance? :
> 
> I will also put the overall winning entry on my website for all to admire....knock JampoTT off his no. 1 spot eh? Â  ;D
> pj


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It doesn't matter how many are sent in per member - the best photo is still the best photo isn't it?

Its not like buying raffle tickets where chance determines the outcome......


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm with jampoTT on this 
Just let them submit as many as they want, quantity does not always denote quality ;D

Does that sound OK? I'll go with the flow on this one......

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll send some when I'm back from hols from the continent


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Stevett - What camera are you using to get resolution like your site displays - does look rather crisp I must say!
Regards M


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Right I'll get some to you shortly. I notice that sa|nTT posted one of his AND my car in photo 2...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Can I make a suggestion? Can people that are submitting pics maybe use a tool like Ulead Photo Explorer to size their pics before submission. Alternatively, stevett, can you size them before posting? It takes so long to download them that I have stopped looking at some of them halfway through the download (which is a shame).

That said, there are some cracking pictures on there. Wak, where is your "Natwest Building (I think) by night" shot - that is far more spectacular than the one that is on the site. Unless, of course, you are going to use that as a late entry tactic....


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Marque, the camera I use is a 2 1/2 year old sony DSC-P1 3.3 MPixel, although the pictures are actually taken around the 2 MPixel size.

Regarding the large pictures, I did put a couple of "Broadband Only" messages next to particularly big pictures, but I have since removed them. I'll look at reducing the larger ones but I don't want them to lose their impact 
I might put a couple of versions of each up there, so if you want to see the full sized picture you can click on the image to enlarge it.
I'll have a look over the weekend when I have a bit more time Â 

Keep 'em coming!

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at 
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Regarding the large pictures, I did put a couple of "Broadband Only" messages next to particularly big pictures, but I have since removed them. I'll look at reducing the larger ones but I don't want them to lose their impact
> I might put a couple of versions of each up there, so if you want to see the full sized picture you can click on the image to enlarge it.
> I'll have a look over the weekend when I have a bit more time Â
> 
> ...


You can size them to screen size and not lose the impact. I'll send you an example of what I mean...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok I think I'll just clarify the file sizes and requirements just incase the winning photo doesn't meet the printable spec.

1. Jpg's where possible please!

2. File sizes (each pic) should be no less than 250k but it doesn't need to exceed 750k as the software and the printing equipment is one of the worlds' best large format printers. A file somewhere in the middle of the given sizes will produce amazing results. 

3. Resize for display purposes as per Brett's suggestion, the winner will be able to send me the full file for print.

4. Pics from video or mobile phones will not work, digital cameras only please!

5. You don't need a state of the art camera, mine is 5 million pixels but it will give excellent results set on only 1.2 million pixels so that should cover everyone. 

6. Without wishing to appear patronising the car is stunning but think about your background; scenery, moody lighting or unusual architecture helps with the drama and the overall effect. 

7. Keep it clean and I don't just mean the car I will reserve the right not to print anything deemed of an adult nature! 

8. Lastly if your pic falls outside the above spec you've got lots of time to change it or submit another! ;D

Happy snapping!
Paula


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Latest Stats:-

87 Pictures now submitted by 24 forum members 

I've submitted some more pictures myself and reduced my file sizes. I'll go through the others that have caused people some problems and reduce them down. The winner can submit their original hi-res version to Ed_head for high quality results 

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at 
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Actually guys, hold that thought. Â There is talk of a TTOC calendar featuring the 12 best shots.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for more info.


I've uploaded 4 photos i took a couple of weeks ago at:

http://www.uploadme.co.uk/tt01.jpg

http://www.uploadme.co.uk/tt02.jpg

http://www.uploadme.co.uk/tt03.jpg

http://www.uploadme.co.uk/tt04.jpg

Enjoy.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

All the pictures are genuinely shite aside from:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

life size indeed stu !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers for the votes of confidence, Stu... :-[


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

I have just sent one in. Some great pictures there already.

Davie


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Latest Stats:-

87 Pictures now submitted by 24 forum members 

I've submitted some more pictures myself and reduced my file sizes. I'll go through the others that have caused people some problems and reduce them down. The winner can submit their original hi-res version to Head_ed for high quality results Â 

Stu-Oxfordshire, haven't you seen any of the other entries?!

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at 
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> That said, there are some cracking pictures on there. Wak, where is your "Natwest Building (I think) by night" shot - that is far more spectacular than the one that is on the site. Unless, of course, you are going to use that as a late entry tactic....


Think you might mean the nightime Lloyds building shot of T7 ;D?

WAK - It's not my photo so I can't enter it but I'd love it if you would on my behalf... :

L


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

So.........is the car the star, or is the competion all about the most scenic location. ??? :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> So.........is the car the star, or is the competion all about the most scenic location. ??? :-/


Surely it is the composition of the photo that counts. It should include the TT but it is the overall effect of the picture that is important. Surely?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Correctamundo 
It's the whole car / scenery thing.


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

Steve, I've just emailed you 6 megapixel version of my photo as promised.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Correctamundo


Child of the 80's ?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I just like(d) pulp fiction Â 

Cheers for the 6 MPixel photo, downloading now Â 

Several new photo's submitted today, with a couple of potential winners 

Will sort out soon.......

Cheers..Steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just looked at hte page and there are some great shots on there, but I think part of the competition should have been that each person was only allowed to select one to submit.

It's difficult to judge one person against another when one person has 10 photos and the other only has one.


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Whilst my entry is clearly the best  I am not sure that it will look that good printed on a poster ! :-X


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Latest Stats:-

108 Pictures now submitted by 28 forum members 

Keep 'em coming!

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Cheers for the votes of confidence, Stu... Â :-[


Sorry mate : your post excluded from my comment of course


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

grrr If you feel like that I'll start charging a licensing fee for your signature!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> grrr If you feel like that I'll start charging a licensing fee for your signature! Â


Don't worry ScoTTy, I'll post a shed load in order to keep you company. ;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Just a quick question: Should the TT be the only car in the photos?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Just a quick question: Should the TT be the only car in the photos?


It does say 'TT' photo competition.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Hmmm...  some of my favorite pics include my TT and a friend's SLK. I will try to find some decent ones with my TT only.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I say submit whichever photos you want. If the judges decide that they win anywhere in the top 12, then you get a calendar spot! 

Just try and make sure that the TT is the most prominant car


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

That's my submission in - may be some more but that is all that I can be bothered to size for now...


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Cheers Brett, pics are now up and very good they are too. I presume it's Scotland but which parts?

Latest Stats:-

137 Pictures now submitted by 30 forum members 

Keep 'em coming!

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Cheers Brett, pics are now up and very good they are too. I presume it's Scotland but which parts?


Pictures 1 - 3: Isle of Arran
Pictures 4 - 9: Isle of Skye
Pictures 10 - 12: North West Scotland
Pictures 13 - 14: Near Bonar Bridge, north of Inverness
Pictures 15 - 18: Chez Moi, near Burntisland, Fife.
Picture 19: Forth Rail Bridge from North Queensferry
Pictures 20 - 22: Chez Moi again, near Burntisland, Fife.

Scary thing is that I have loads more... :-/ Glad you liked them though Â ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

What about someone compiling a TT screen saver from our various pics? Anyone know how to? Our cousins across the pond at audiworld have got together and made a great one:

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/941766.phtml

Dani (BluHeaven) made it happen. Â


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't see that being too much of a problem :


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Submission in! ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Cheers Peter Â 

Latest Stats:-

158 Pictures now submitted by 34 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! (One month to go  )

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

mfc1986

- I didn't know Middlesborough erected statues of one-legged football players.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Just had a quick look thru all the pics including my own and my favourite so far is the "rainbow" shot followed by the one from WAK with the gold coloured roadster................then mine!!! [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Save me digging thru... where's the rainbow one?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/Sa1nTT.jpg


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Tis very cool. Ta. 

Pete


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/Sa1nTT.jpg


Photoshop - what a marvellous invention... :-X  ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - bitch. Away and scrabble yer'sel' ;D


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

That will be mine entered then too! - great idea this!

Cheers,
Scotty


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Save me digging thru... where's the rainbow one?


What about these two http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/5tt1.jpg
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/2tt1.jpg


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - nice one vagman - nothing like a bit of self promotion Â 

Maybe I should go take some pics that are uptdodate and not 6 months old.....

Though I must say your pics make Avus look grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat...... I am SO glad I have made that choice of the V6


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> lol - nice one vagman - nothing like a bit of self promotion Â


You've gotta blow yer own trumpet in this world (although it's a lot better when the missus does it) 



> Maybe I should go take some pics that are uptdodate and not 6 months old.....


Yep.....time to wipe the dust of yer camera. 



> Though I must say your pics make Avus look grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat...... I am SO glad I have made that choice of the V6


Yep.......fantastic choice indeed. 8) 8)


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm glad you guys are enjoying the comp Â 

Here's one I took this weekend, I was really pleased with the cloud formation, it really sets the picture off Â :
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/Cloudi.jpg

Latest Stats:-

163 Pictures now submitted by 35 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! (Less than one month to go  )
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

heheh - nice Pic - really weird cloud formations though - I bet Micheal Fish would have plenty to say about them.
BTW - just for the record - the rainbow pic was a complete fluke - taken halfway up Cairngorm on a day when it was blowing a gale - as can be seen my g/f was sitting in front kakin' herself due to the buffeting the TT was taking and the fact that there was a considerable drop just beyond the tarmac area.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

It's a cool pic vagman 

Again, great choice with avus : I like how it looks different under different lighting, light blue/grey/silver etc..

Steve


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> It's a cool pic vagman Â
> 
> Again, great choice with avus Â : I like how it looks different under different lighting, light blue/grey/silver etc..
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. 

You were certainly very lucky to capture that "cloud formation". Your car compliments it nicely. :


----------



## stauartt (Sep 13, 2003)

Went out saturday to take some photo's. Well done to Rod for taking them as I stayed in the car out of the wind, snow and rain (-0.5C). Pity he only got the car as it landed on the bridge!!!!!


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

It was just a passing comment and looked at from a judging point of view - so the rainbow looked like a "calendar contender" - it would be good to put a title on some of the pics too.
I thought the last one of mine would be appropriate to call "stairway to heaven" yes/no? [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Some great new entries today from stauartt!
I've added another little video to the page just to add a bit of interest 

Latest Stats:-

174 Pictures now submitted by 37 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! (Less than one month to go  )
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Photoshop - what a marvellous invention... :-X Â  Â ;D


I thought these photos were supposed to _au naturel_


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

That's what the rules state.
As far as I know all the images are genuine untouched images, even those containing rainbows! 
For an example of fakery, try this........
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/Cloudi.jpg :

Maybe we will run a modified picture comp after this one


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Just mailed some of the pics of my car doing the cannonball.... just to be different!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I thought these photos were supposed to _au naturel_


I was winding saIntly boy up - that one was "_au naturel_"...


----------



## rog (May 24, 2002)

Have just posted my entry for what it's worth.
Then I went to look at every one else's with my fantastically agricultural connection.
I was wondering if someone could host all the pictures on one page so that I could click on a link and then go and make a cuppa, watch a dvd, roast an ox, etc while they all loaded, rather than laboriously plough through each persons entries one by one.
Just a thought.
Rog.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I think Wak should enter the Millenium Wheel pic of his car ;D
Jonah


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

The bad weather has slowed down the pics a little. I expect that the autumn colours will bring in a few last minute entires in the next few weeks 

Latest Stats:-

186 Pictures now submitted by 40 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! Closing date 5th November
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I have emailed Steve another photo of my TT which he will hopefully update my profile with - this time taken by my phone and will hopefully get some more snaps this weekend.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

l8_orgy, your pic has been uploaded. I remember when phones were phones and cameras were cameras! ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> l8_orgy, your pic has been uploaded. I remember when phones were phones and cameras were cameras! Â ;D


Yep, so i do i!!

It's quite good quality i think for such a small device built into the phone.

I did have one of my car covered in snow but when i changed phones, i forgot to download that photo.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Q re voting - how do we vote indeed is it one man one vote system (seems fair I think) & open to entrants to to all.

Either way I'll enter into spirit...
Regards
M


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in uploading the latest pics. I'm back on the case again now 

Marque, the voting system is still being decided on but it may be a points system. :-/

Latest Stats:-

191 Pictures now submitted by 42 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! Closing date 5th November
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Keep 'em coming!


Hi all,

Just sent another 7 photos to Steve taken this morning.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Cheers L8_ORGY, your pics are now uploaded along with Jonners new ones 
We have now broken the 200 image barrier!

Latest Stats:-

201 Pictures now submitted by 42 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! Closing date 5th November
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

sent mine.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Added


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

All things well - I'll have a few pics of new V6 to post before the 5th. Am hoping to get old and new cars together too.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> All things well - I'll have a few pics of new V6 to post before the 5th. Am hoping to get old and new cars together too.


I presume you have spoken to the man upstairs to order another Rainbow for the pic?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I presume you have spoken to the man upstairs to order another Rainbow for the pic?


Yeah - but I don't think the g/f will be happy to go halfway up a mountain in galeforce winds again ;D I think I'll try for something a little less dangerous.


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Hi Steve,
Have you recieved my latest pics? Just checking that i did'nt send them to the wrong address! :

Thanx.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, received fine. I have about 10MB in my inbox from various people. I'll upload them all later tonight


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

As promised, the new pics have beeen added. I particularly like sbj's motorway shot 


Latest Stats:-

219 Pictures now submitted by 44 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! Closing date 5th November
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

SBJ's motorway shot gets my vote! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

> SBJ's motorway shot get's my vote! 8) 8) 8)


have to agree with that - looks fab


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Finally, sent some in


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Finally, sent some in Â


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, A3DFU, your pics are uploaded. I've linked to your site from mine rather than duplicating your work. Let me know if that's not ok!


Latest Stats:-

234 Pictures now submitted by 45 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! Closing date 5th November
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Steve, I've just sent you some pics for the comp, please let me know if they're OK for you or not.

Graham


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Graham, Your pics are now uploaded, thanks for resizing them for me, after doing over 200 I think paintshop was about to explode on me Â ;D

Some good ones in there! Is there a badge on the sill just in front of the rear wheel?

Cheers....Steve

PS You made this thread more popular than the coilpack thread, yipee! (based on no. of replies  )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...Some good ones in there! Is there a badge on the sill just in front of the rear wheel?


Yep, its the MTM badge ;D

Graham


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Steve,

I have sent a load more. Hope it is okay as they are large files.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Graham,

Number 7 makes you look like a ballerina and what's with filling up with Total? I thought you was an Optimax man?

Dani,
I have a faint suspicion one of yours isn't an untouched photo!!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Naughty Naughty!
Some good ones uploaded today.........


Latest Stats:-

251 Pictures now submitted by 49 forum members 

Keep 'em coming! Closing date 5th November
Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Some nice pics sumitted so far 

Think I might have some worthy of entering, trouble is they're huge, up to 1.2mb. 
How do I resize them before sending ? 
Absolutely useless when it comes sending pics by email...so is everyone around me ;D...not sure I will manage even if I can resize :-/

Be grateful for some advice / help 

Thanks,

Jackie x


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Yep, its the MTM badge ;D
> 
> Graham


what's mtm?


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

if you want to resize them try downloading www.xnview.com it is a fantastic image viewer and you can resize them with it.

Cheers,

Yardsale


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Yardsdale, I'll give it ago 

J x


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Graham,
> 
> Number 7 makes you look like a ballerina and what's with filling up with Total? I thought you was an Optimax man?


Whats up mate - bad day at work was it? 251 photos to choose from and you pick out two of mine. Tch. Chill.

Graham


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Jackie,

If you have probs re-sizing don't worry about it, send them through in their original format and I'll re-size for them you. I've re-sized most of them so far to try and reduce sizes a bit for modem users.
My mailbox will take any file size so don't worry about that. Several forum members have tried to overload it but all have failed! 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks like no V6 pics for me :-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Steve, that will make life a lot easier  

Jackie x


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Steve I must have been close Â ;D - probably good I downgraded those last set of pictures each one had a res of about 5000 x 3000 pixels and were 10mb each - managed to get them down to 1 mb each Â  - last time I use a drum scanner at work!!! Shhhhhhhh

Jon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Whats up mate - bad day at work was it? 251 photos to choose from and you pick out two of mine. Tch. Chill.
> 
> Graham


But yours was the only one where it looked like you were doing your pre dance stetching exercises!   ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> But yours was the only one where it looked like you were doing your pre dance stetching exercises! Â   ;D


Thats better, now you given me some smilies ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Did you get mine okay? Sorry for the size


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Sim, I have three on site from you, have you sent more? I'll check when I get back home. Nothing in my inbox at the moment though :-/

Steve


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Anybody know the URL for Competition Entrants?

Why can't this be posted on the first post. I've been searching for 44 days now 

Waiting in anticipation. ???


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Anybody know the URL for Competition Entrants?
> 
> Why can't this be posted on the first post. I've been searching for 44 days now
> 
> Waiting in anticipation. ???


http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

I think you'll find it's above your message in SteveTT's sig!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks Head ED, I got that page but the entrants had dissappeared yesterday. They are back now. :
I'll submit my pics shortly :


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Managed to get 1 away last night, 12 minutes ??? :-[

Though I "think" I have found out how to resize pics...if the first 1 makes it to you, I'll try some more later. 

Jackie x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Steve

I have sent them again.

I have reduced them too.

Thanks for all your help.

Mark


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the latest entries, particularly JackiesTT, excellent pics, just need to fine tune the email skills now 

WEDNESDAY is the closing date for the comp, so only a few days left now!


Latest Stats:-

280 Pictures now submitted by 51 forum members 

Feel free to send new pictures through to add to your existing ones.

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Steve 
Think it's more than "fine tuning" required for my e-mail skills :

Kop's picture looks super...great lighting 

Jackie x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks Steve, some great pictures in that little lot


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Steve,

Just sent a few last minute entries taken at the weekend.

Have we decided how we are all going to vote yet?

John


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Finally got round to it,

My dozen or so are on their way. 

Ian.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK guys, firstly apologies for not updating the thread during the crucial last few days. Things have been hectic at home what with decorating the majority of the house and have my cat killed by two psychotic 306 drivers racing up a nearby road 

ANYWAY! There was the predicted flurry of emailling today so that stats have risen somewhat :
There's still 6 hours to go if you want to nip out and take some more pictures ;D

VOTING
This will most likely be hosted by Baker but due to delays by yours truely the voting will not begin for at least a few days (estimate). The instant it's up and running a message will be posted here 


Latest Stats:-

321 Pictures now submitted by 53 forum members 

Reminder 
Submit at [email protected]
View at http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Please provide your forum ID in the email 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Loads of great pics from everyone 

My thanks to Steve for all the work he's put into organising the event and displaying the pics...I know I've put him through the mill a bit (a lot ;D) with my efforts at emailing pictures - will try harder next time :

Jackie x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

wELL DONE STEVETT 
bUT U UPDATED MINE BUT FORGOT TO PUT THE NEW PICS ON????  ??? ??? ???


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Cracking work Steve.

Some of mine have not come up.

Did I exceed the limit ? ???

Ian.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Great job Steve, let battle commence ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry guys, in the rush I forgot a couple of pics
All sorted now.
Voting is being feverishly worked on, not long now 

Steve


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Just looked through all the updated photo's.

Where are you guys going to take your photos, they're all fantastic photos with brilliant landscapes surrounding them...

MAY THE BEST MAN (or woman!) WIN...


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

most of mine been local ie Bonnie Scotland!!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...and so have mine ;D

Jackie x


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Been having a look at the submissions...very good indeed. Commendations to Crushitt, Brett, JakieTT & the San Franciso submission. May I also mention the Mont Sant Michel images...(submitter escapes me @ mo)...I've always wanted to see it...truely outstanding....

Regards
M


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

VOTING NOW ACTIVE!

Thanks to some hard work by Baker (thank you!) the voting site is now up and running.....

http://www.ajbaker.org.uk/garage/ttcomp/

It's so easy to use I needn't put any instructions here 

Apologies for the delay. A deadline for voting has yet to be set, but I would expect it to be within the next two weeks! 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A huge thank you to Steve & Baker for all the hard work they've put in to getting this competition sorted. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Great stuff! I presume you can't vote for yourself? Can you only vote once?

Just wanted to check!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'll vote for anyone who pays me a tenner. [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Do you want cash or a cheque


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the thanks ;D

I expect there will be some furious voting going on now!
You can vote for your own car but you are limited to one submission.

Off on a tangent....
Remember my poor cat had a coming together with a speeding 306 a couple of weeks ago and came off worse? 
The situation has been rectified...... 
http://www.buckl.co.uk/images/Birman/index.htm

Cheers
Steve


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Remember my poor cat had a coming together with a speeding 306 a couple of weeks ago and came off worse?
> The situation has been rectified......
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Great news mate. 

Our pets become part of the family.

Daft, aren't we? ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

They certainly do!
Cat photo contest next?! :


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

So how does the voting engine stop multiple votes?

Does it log your IP address?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

That would be telling 
Obviously no system in perfect so we need to rely on the ttforum members fair-mindedness Â 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doh - I forgot to vote for myself......


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

do you have a chart to see how the voting going


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just a couple of things to say...

1st) May the best man / woman / user / member/ TT win ;D

2nd) I've got a beta release  of the TT screensaver based on these photos and it is really cool ;D (Thanks to Aidan - we'll be posting it up on the TTOC website for anyone to download, once finalised...)

3rd) Many thanks to Steve for pushing this onwards and upwards. The TT calendar should be available very shortly after the end of the competition results have been finalised! And thanks to Steve again for the calendar.

4th) The TTOC (with a huge dose of Steves help) will be selling the TT Calendar. We hope to make a VERY large donation to the NSPCC!!!!

;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NUTTS 
I have seen the TT screen saver done by Aidan it's great ,thanks to Aidan    ,


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Having just spent the best part of 4 hours (on and off, dodging work) browsing the pictures, have to say it was a very tough choice!

And a screen saver / calendar based on them should be stunning.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

red916 ,the screen saver is EXCELLENT ;D,only being on dial up have not done all the pics yet :-[ :-[


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It took me a while today but then with my bad back I was not going anywhere fast and beats day time TV (or work). My votes in ;D


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

> with my bad back I was not going anywhere fast


Sim,
Best place for you is in your TT. Switch the seat for some heat therapy. Drive over some bumps and get a massage as well! Worked for me ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ian I just love your screenwashers !


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Cheers John, 

I actually retro fitted aliens in place of the normal jets.
Needs a bit of fine tuning to get the angle right. 

I might leave them like this for when roadsters are following me on meets, runs. 

Ian.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

rofl

it was the '80s style whip ariel that got me giggling....

hmmm. I probably shouldn't have mentioned that should I? :-[


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> rofl
> 
> it was the '80s style whip ariel that got me giggling....
> 
> hmmm. I probably shouldn't have mentioned that should I? Â :-[


Calm down, it's a commercial..........

I only get upset when I'm wrongly accused, which has been rectified now.

Don't normaly mind a bit of banter, but I do draw the line.

Anyway, It's not a whip but a carfully sculptured coat-hanger from a 1980 Ford Escort.

Some mods are not for everyone.

Ian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Very clever mate !

"a carfully sculptured " !!! LOL ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Anyway, It's not a whip but a carfully sculptured coat-hanger from a 1980 Ford Escort.
> 
> Some mods are not for everyone.


rofl!
and there was me being being :-[ about remembering '80s whip ariels..... 

Actually, wasn't sure if it was an ariel or some sort of clever roll cage...

Right, I'll stop now 

Nice pic tho


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I like it, do they do them in the TT shop? ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm setting up in competition with DavidG and his keyrings.

Taking orders for x-mas [smiley=santa.gif]
Just you wait, everyone will have one soon.

(this time next year I'll be a millionaire)

Ian.

While we're all being nice, Â Red916 Nice BIKE. 
I hate you,( in a caring sharing type of way )


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Did someone mention keyring's : : : :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> While we're all being nice, Â Red916 Nice BIKE.
> I hate you,( in a caring sharing type of way )


 ;D
thank you!

(got to get my thrills from somewhere till the TT turns up....)

And it doesn't match the CCM that is parked next to it either.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I take it the CCM is a Super-moto ?

The co. I work for have imported W.P. shox for CCM I ask if I could get a bit of discount / a free one for the week-end.

I can still hear the laughing........

I'm really considering getting another bike for next year.

The ex Moto-crosser in me says Super-moto, 
but I would love a Duc. 
The wife would kill me just before i killed myself.

I might be going to TRAX in Preston next year for a blast on the SM track, might post this in the Events.

Ian.

Ps my other pics are v.nice also, VOTE FOR ME. [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yep CCM is indeed a SuperMoto. 644 Suzi engine with a 710 big bore kit ;D
BIG fun on the road, but having taken it onto the muddy stuff, I've discovered that I don't like ruts.... 
Bike does - it seems to head for them all by itself 
At which point we part company... :-[

Duc is (surprisingly!) a 916 - 1 of the last ones.
But it is a bit toooo easy to go tooo fast on it in these GATSO infested times.

So the idea was that the CCM might slow me down a bit.

It hasn't 

Well - a bit maybe :-X

anyway - to get back on track - you may indeed have snuck a vote off me when I did it yesterday


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS. (and apologies, last time I go off on a tangent on this thread - honest)

If you fancy a go on either of them and you end up visiting the land of the sheep for any reason, give me a shout.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Voting is well and truely underway.
Baker has also put together a page listing the current standings and a link to each picture(very impressive!)
The link to this will be released once the scoring system is finalised.
The dealine has been fixed at December 1st! This is to allow a little time to get the calendar designed/printer/ordered/delivered before xmas! :

More news soon!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, vote monitoring system is now up and running, and very good it is too (well done Baker!)

See the links on the main Photo Comp page
http://www.ajbaker.org.uk/garage/ttcomp/allvotes.asp

It takes time to vote but it'll be well worth it when we have a polished TT calendar and screen saver (well done Aidan!)

Cheers!
Steve


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> OK, vote monitoring system is now up and running, and very good it is too (well done Baker!)


I'll second that! nice one


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Great stuff. Well done, this comp gets better and better ;D ;D but I need more votes


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

link not working :-[


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can I be a real meany and suggest that Wak's piccy outside Lloyds is photoshopped 

IIRC there was a dog turd in the original! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oooh - for a second there I thought you meant TTombos multi light sources


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

sa|ntt, which link isn't working? All seems fine to me. If you have probs try the links on my website

http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers
Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Link is working fine now thank you


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

My vote is in ;D

I noticed after voting that Baker has included the following link

http://www.ajbaker.org.uk/garage/ttcomp/loop.htm

It doesn't effect this competition but it's fun clicking through the pics and rating each one  I'm sure this will become a permanent feature with an overall chart of peoples favourite pics. Nice one Baker 

Get voting, only 12 days left! 

Steve


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> oooh - for a second there I thought you meant TTombos multi light sources


Sorry to say but had the same thought myself. Dust in the background but overhead light on the bonnet and boot ??? :-/


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you there TTombo?!
I seem to remember him saying he'd used the flash to light the foreground, although admittedly the flash would have to be fairly powerful at such a distance :

All adds to the fun!

Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> anyway - to get back on track - you may indeed have snuck a vote off me when I did it yesterday Â


I think I must be in the eurovision version.(nil) :-[

Any chance of a vote for an "Ex-leper"
(going for the sympathy vote)

Free aerial with every vote.......


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

All adds to the fun indeed. 

- used a gradient filter for dusk shots.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erm - weren't the pics supposed to be untampered?

Damn - I would have added a few more rainbows..... a Dorothy here and there ..... and maybe even a pot of gold.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The pot of gold is your TT ;D

Mind you mine is quite the reverse... must stop spending money, must stop spending money...


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I'd just like to say that the photo of the rainbow is absolutely fantastic, def. one of my favourites. I'm absolutely flattered that people have voted for my photo, especially considering the rest of the competition. My personal favourite is Stauartt's no. 4.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTombo - your pic is akin to a magazine shoot - you would expect to see it in an Audi brochure ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

Dito


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> My personal favourite is Stauartt's no. 4.


Mine too - I love the way the hill in the background follows the line of the rear and roof of the TT.

StuarTT - if you get to read this - was this a conscious choice of location or was the shape of the hill a coincidence?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I think I must be in the eurovision version.(nil) Â :-[


which is worrying, as I'm pretty sure you were on my list ???

must check the rest of who I voted for - did take me several hours to pull it together, wondering if my votes made it through....



> TTombo - your pic is akin to a magazine shoot - you would expect to see it in an Audi brochure


exactly the criteria I was using for my votes


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

red916,



> which is worrying, as I'm pretty sure you were on my list


When did you place your vote? Let me know and I shall let you know what you voted for.

Andrew


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

TTombo, I assume the filter was on the camera, hence no tampering after it was taken. That complies with the rules me thinks 

Who voted at 5am this morning then?!

Steve


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

yep, it's a screw on one.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> red916,
> 
> When did you place your vote? Â Let me know and I shall let you know what you voted for.
> 
> Andrew


cheers fella.

It would have been I think, Nov 18th, around 4pm ish

thank you!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

How hard is this voting. 

I've narrowed my choice down to a mere 36. :

Can we have a 3 yr calender ?

Ian


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Voting is very hard! It took me ages to make my decions! 

3 year calendar would be nice but we'll probably have another 300+ pictures for the 2005 Calendar comp this time next year!


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

OK, own up. Which person with alot of taste and or humour voted for my picture 2 ? 

http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/Dsc00001.jpg

You star.

Andrew


----------



## stauartt (Sep 13, 2003)

Naughtty- thanks for your comments - no the hills were not specifically selected but I was trying to get Lochnagar in the background, however the clouds obscured it. Balmoral castle grounds are in the bottom left corner and if you zoom in you will not see Prince Charles interacting with anyone!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

This competition has shown me one thing - the photos that are my favourites (of my own, I am talking about) are not the ones that others think are the best (again of my own). Cool!

I still think that Jonathon's (Saint) rainbow shot is superb and hope it makes the front cover. Good to see that some of his other photos (featuring my old car) are up there too.

Great idea - roll on next year (even though I won't have any new submissions). :-/


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Good to see that some of his other photos (featuring my old car) are up there too.
> ). Â :-/


When you say "some" don't you mean "all"

Do you want to phone a friend ? :-/

Oh to be popular. :-[

I've not voted yet, I'm still trying to narrow down my top 20. 
Homework was never this hard.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well its nice to see all the votes tabled and don't mean to sound "pompous" but I liked the rainbow shot from saInt first time seeing it 8)( on a previous post in 1997) ??? ??? ???


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> When you say "some" don't you mean "all"
> 
> Do you want to phone a friend ? Â :-/
> 
> ...


No I only mean some - there are two of his shots that feature both of our cars, the rest are of his car alone.

I notice he didn't post the one of our cars together just after his had been dive bombed by a seagull though... ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> I still think that Jonathon's (Saint) rainbow shot is superb and hope it makes the front cover


Amazing achievment, 150 vote lead!

Amazing voting on Saturday, IIRC the picture gained around 100 votes!

Amazing, all 6 of Saints pictures in the top part of the voting!

And most Amazing of all, my "Parrot in a Dundee Sunset" is a contender for a place in the calendar! ;D ;D

Amazing competition  Still can't decide who to vote for myself 

Jackie x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Amazing competition Â  Still can't decide who to Â vote for myself Â
> 
> Jackie x


Why dont you vote for the "parrot fly past "


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Why dont you vote for the "parrot fly past "


 ;D ;D ;D

I would but I thought it was a TT picture comp not a bird fanciers comp, besides you can barely see the TT.

I would have tweaked it but then someone would have questioned its validity....naughty naughty!
Anyway I wouldn't have the first idea on how to...

Vote for myself ? Maybe, but only once ;D 

Jackie x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Vote for myself ? Maybe, but only once Â ;D
> 
> Jackie x


I thought the idea was to vote for others :-/ :-/ :-/ or maybe your friends :-[


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A dilemma indeed :-/

Others, friends or countrymen ?  ???

I'll not sleep tonight [smiley=zzz.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well - friends and countrymen seem to be doing very well - maybe others then


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Well - friends and countrymen seem to be doing very well - maybe others then


Thanks, I'll sleep on it... 

So many good pics to choose from and so few votes to play with 

Jackie x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well let me help u jackie - VOTE 4 ME!!!!! ;D ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Well let me help u jackie - VOTE 4 ME!!!!! ;D ;D


Ahh, the "others, friends and countrymen" dilemma again 

Which picture then? ;D

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteveTT,

this may sound daft but why does it say at the top of the lsit of my pics just
"more pictures here" ?? No picture number added??

How would anyone vote for a picture with no corresponding number - just a jpg??


----------



## zippySF (May 28, 2003)

I hope I don't sound too jaded here, but it looks like sentimentality plays a big part in the voting. There are some in the upper rankings that just don't have anywhere near the artistic merit of ones way below them. My favorites were all by SteveTT, and he only has had one crack the top 20 (barely at #19). I do like tttombo's, though.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I agree. It's probably quite easy to affect the voting just because of friendships etc rather than the quality of the pictures.

Unfortunately the effect will be that the calendar may not be of the quality that it may have been and hence less may be sold :-/


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

Thanks ZippySF  BTW yours are all great photos - v nice car.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The patterns of voting do seem strange... :-X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

In what respect? As to whom is voting for whom? Or the choices that have been made?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> In what respect? As to whom is voting for whom? Or the choices that have been made?


So many questions, Do you want to phone / vote a friend ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> So many questions, Do you want to phone / vote a friend ?


I've got no friends - so I'll just ask the audience


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> I've got no friends - so I'll just ask the audience


Depends on the size of your audience.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Here is an example of an inner page of the calendar...

The exact format has NOT been decided yet, so this is just a suggestion...












> The TTOC has been considering doing a 2004 TT calendar and maybe this seems like a perfect fit...
> 
> Just negotiating with Steve at the moment as to whether he fancies helping out ;D But if he does, then we would arrange for the top dozen entries to be used in the calendar and the winning entry published on the front. Each photo would have the winners name printed on it.
> All 12 owners will receive a free copy of the calendar!!
> ...


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the vote of confidence zippysf, to be honest Iâ€™m glad Iâ€™m not in the top rankings, people might think I had rigged the competition! That would be very childish though especially as the money for the calendar is partly going to the NSPCC and I wouldnâ€™t want to drag down the quality of the calendar. Maybe I just donâ€™t have any friends 
As far as people submitting multiple votes for themselves, it is fairly easy to do this (if you know even a little bit about IP). We will of course analyse the log files for votes coming from the same source (albeit with a different IP address). I'm sure nobody on this wonderful forum would be so underhand though Â :-X

Nutts, love the proposed calendar, great work!

Cheers Guys, keep the votes coming!
Steve


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Here is an example of an inner page of the calendar...
> 
> The exact format has NOT been decided yet, so this is just a suggestion...


very nice.
But if it's up for changes - can I have one that has more Saturdays and Sundays in please 

seriously tho - would be happy with something along those lines - nice one


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I've got no friends - so I'll just ask the audience


Yes - definitely no nepotism here, this man really has no friends - I can vouch for that.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Yes - definitely no nepotism here, this man really has no friends - I can vouch for that. Â


Maybe youv'e been granted an audience  ???

Nutts, looks v.good, might like the days a bit bigger (to write in) and the weekend longer, or is that working part time, leave out Monday's (tell me why) and a diffe(rant) car for each month would be nice. 

Come on people every single vote counts. 

Mind you, I've no room to talk, not got my short list short enough, last minute change of heart / rethink.

Ian.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Jackie vote for the one nearest the top!!
No only joking the one nearest the top is not the one I felt was the most artistic.
Any way for what its worth guys I voted with a photographers eye not on any friendship or patriotism but could we have the best 12 scottish 

Again just teasing here honest!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ahem - personally I like this one....... but of course plz don't stop voting

http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/Brett-saintt.jpg


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The concept was to add a different Audi to each page to supplement each TT. The TT however will be prime on the page.

The day boxes will be slightly larger when printed on A4, but we don't really want to have to chop the pics down for the days, do we? What do you think it is... A calendar? ;D



> Maybe youv'e been granted an audience Â  ???
> 
> Nutts, looks v.good, might like the days a bit bigger (to write in) and the weekend longer, or is that working part time, leave out Monday's (tell me why) and a diffe(rant) car for each month would be nice. Â
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Nah doesn't look natural looks like an adobe mirror effect......................


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I think I will get nailed for this but..........Have you considered doing the calendar without the block of text on each page? Can't help but think it detracts from the pictures a little; No offence intended.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No nailing here... 

The EXACT format has yet to be decided. What you refer to is just an example I knocked together that took all of 5 minutes!

We have a designer looking at it at the moment, he has some interesting ideas... Once he has some examples, we'll decided on which we want and add the pics from the competition and get it printed!

;D ;D



> I think I will get nailed for this but..........Have you considered doing the calendar without the block of text on each page? Can't help but think it detracts from the pictures a little; No offence intended. Â


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

ONE day to go until voting ends!
If you haven't voted yet, get voting! (Just don't knock me out of the top 12 people!)
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm

Cheers
Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Steve, Â Have noticed that A3DFU (Dani) has two entries in 50th (pic 1) Â and 53 place (pic 3)

they are the same pic

Is this a mistake or should they be added together.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Spot on, doh! I've asked Baker to amend the database.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Was it a mistake or does dani get double points, and me a pint ?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

It was a mistake :-[ 
No double points


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Big thank you to SteveTT and Baker for all their hard work.

Its a shame that only "30 or so" people have bothered to vote. 

More than 50 that actually sent pics in. ???

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well done steve & baker

ONLY 43 votes :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Phew, just managed to vote before the dead line.
Difficult decission: some superb pictures amongst them [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Difficult decission: some superb pictures amongst them Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


you can say that again!

Big thanks to everyone involved in getting it up and running - and also to all the contributors for using up several of my lunchtimes trying to decide.

And to Kleenex for supplying the tissues to wipe up the drool on my desk.

Very nice - well done all! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

*And the winner is?* :

Shouldn't the winner be formally announced so that they can claim their prize? The winner gets a giant photo 35" x24" of their winning pic http://www.motionpics.co.uk Unless they don't want it and would like to offer it to someone else...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Is this a missing word competion, like on HIGNFY

And the winner is | |||||

I bet Paul M could think of a few.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Is this a missing word competion, like on HIGNFY
> 
> And the winner is | |||||
> 
> I bet Paul M could think of a few.


what is this week's mystery publication?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I thought it might be AbsoluTTe

But I fear it was "Friends United"


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry for the late response guys!

The winner is fairly clear, well done Sa|nTT!

http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/images/Sa1nTT.jpg

Thanks to everyone for taking part and taking the time to submit pictures and vote.

Thanks gain to head_ed for supplying the prize, SaInTT, let us know what you think of it! Also if you have a higher resolution version of your winning photo please email to either myself or head_ed ;D

I've no doubt I will do another competition in a similar vein in the near future, failing that there will be another comp for the 2005 Calendar!

Keep your eye's peeled for news on the calendar, it should be available before christmas :

Thanks again.....Steve [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well done to Sa|nTT for winning and to Steve for organising. Good fun and a worthwhile output for all including the Charity.

Let's do it agin next year!!

John

PS Steve do you want all the top 12 to send a high res pic for the calendar to you?


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

great comp. congratulations Sa[nTT  It's great having such a good resource of TT photos.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If we could have the following photos in as high a resolution as possible...

Position Forum ID Picture 
1 Sa|nTT Picture 1
2 TTombo Picture 1
3 Wak Picture 2
4 sbj Picture 6
6 jacTT225 Picture 1
8 Love_iTT Picture 10
9 scoTTy Picture 11
10 JackiesTT Picture 2
12 Marque Picture 1
15 Brett Picture 2
16 stevett Picture 2
19 KOP Picture 1

 



> PS Steve do you want all the top 12 to send a high res pic for the calendar to you?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Saint, you have an IM!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ach.......and I always thought that the Â£300 I spent on a David Bailey "Weekend" was a waste of money........ but that and the Â£10 per friend bung goes all to Â£500 well spent.

Anyway [smiley=cheers.gif] guys.


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Well that has sorted out the 12 best pictures, well done to everyone.

How about a competition for the worst picture?

Dont forget to conitnue voting on the "Rate my TT" site.. Click Here


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> If we could have the following photos in as high a resolution as possible...
> 
> Position Â Â Â Forum ID Â Â Â Picture
> 1 Â Â Â Sa|nTT Â Â Â Picture 1
> ...


What is the email address to send them to, is it still to stevett?

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well everyone else including Steve sent them to me : : ;D

[email protected]

PS lookout for the TT Owners Screensaver from Aidan (via Steve). We'll add it to the website as soon as it's ready!!! ;D



> What is the email address to send them to, is it still to stevett?
> 
> Graham


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Ach.......and I always thought that the Â£300 I spent on a David Bailey "Weekend" was a waste of money........ but that and the Â£10 per friend bung goes all to Â£500 well spent.
> 
> Anyway Â [smiley=cheers.gif] guys.


I think you are partly right in saying the above.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think I might be wholey right in saying that you have something to say but are avoiding saying it in it's entireity Â :-/

So - will you or won't you...... but please let me remind you............there was as voting system..... Â 
If you did not like a pic you did not have to vote for it, which I am sure in my case I bet you didn't. But maybe one day, or even in the calendar, there will be an explanation of each shot included.

But please reming me not to drink the wine made from your grapes ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

You mentioned the FRIENDS.

And I think you would be entitled to a refund from DB.

Must go now, got some MULTI tasking to do.

Your rainbow shot was in my short list, (and deseverd to be , but not all six) but you are right, you didn't get my vote, you clearly didn't need outside assistance.

I for one ( and I'm not alone ) will NOT be buying one, but will gladly forward a donation to the charity, I wouldn't want the actions of a few to spoil it for the many.

Read into this what you will, you and your many PC's and mates could always vote on it, and see if you can get all your replies in the top spots.

You have taken the shine of what was a well organised and fantastic idea, and IMHO devalued the whole thing. And yes its left a sour taste.

CLEAR ENOUGH FOR YOU.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I suppose I must reply -

Point - many PCs yes I have approx 6 to hand here however only one router and only one IP hence only one vote - and I did not vote for myself.

Point - You mentioned "Friends" not I

Point - My many mates - hrm - do you think us Scots intervoted to promote our cause??? erm....whatever.... I'm sorry if for you if you have no friends and I am sorry if your choice of "winning" pic did not achieve its goal......however once again what is voting for???

Point - TBH I only know for certain of two people that voted for me however I do not know at which position I was voted in....

AND FINAL POINT - I find your comments truely disappointing and unnessecary. If you want a slanging match regarding each entry then take your comments into the flame room and I am sure you will get many replies.

To the organisers Steve & Baker & NuTTs - if you wish my entry to be withdrawn 'cos of this persons comments please do so afterall it was only a bit of fun for forum members.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> the Â£10 per friend bung


AS I said, the rainbow shot deserved to be up near the top.

But answer me this, at one point you have 5 / 6 in the top twelve, deservedly / honestly ?

I dont thing trying to deflect the issue will make it go away. And as I have said many times, Steve and Baker have done a great job.

Dont try and come the injured party.

It doesn't suit or fit v.well.

And you are right, its was a lot of fun, its a shame it turned funny.

And I don't think I can be blamed for that.

See you in the flame room if you want.

PS dont forget to bring your voters.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Â£10 bung - erm thats called humour esp after your comment pertaining to "friendly votes"

With regards to my pics being highly rated - not my fault - as I say how can I influence peoples voting??

As I have already said too - my personal fav is the one with both my own and Bretts' cars down at the harbour in Crail..........neet photoshop mirror trick eh.... ;D That was probably the youngest picture too taken in March of this year.......no special trip into the countryside for a comp shot for me......I was just being au naturel

Why also are you the only person being vocal on this? The only thing I found rather disappointing regarding the comp is that out of all the hits the comp thread took - currenty at >14000 why did only 43 people decide to vote......?

Oh - and where was your own entry.......would you like me to buy you a digi cam.........damn I am being pathetic now......


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Â£10 bung - erm thats called humour
> 
> With regards to my pics being highly rated - not my fault - as I say how can I influence peoples voting??
> 
> ...


I spotted the humour, A scotchman parting with one tenner is funny, but several  ;D

I think we all know how you could influence people, and those in the IT world, are better Q to answer that than me.

I'm the only one being vocal so far. I dont have your powers of pur..... see above.
Maybe they don't want to stand up and be counted / voted.

I agree the number of votes was poor. ( we agree on something )

Yes please, buy me a camera, are you sure you can you afford it after your recent expenditure.( see above )

And YES.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh for info...... I ain't an IT person ;D Could not be further from what I actually do for a profession......


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Â£10 bung - erm thats called humour
> 
> Why also are you the only person being vocal on this? .........damn I am being pathetic now......


i wish some one would bug me a Â£10 or two


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Probably best in the flame room now...in respect of the efforts of the organisers


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Gentlemen, please.

May I suggest one & all hold to the original idea of fun re the Comp. Suffice to say I think we owe a huge amout of thanks to the Organisers for hosting & voting + winning prize. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Do we all agree? I think we should!

On that premise may I suggest a slight amendment to the regs that in future only one (1) piccie be submitted. Whilst it will not rule out any "mine is better than his" comments it means that a broader cross section (good or bad) of the TT owners' pics are captured.

That said there's always the screensaver!
Well done to all.
Nuff said I think.

Regards M


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I thought the voting system was a bit too complicated, and probabaly this put people off voting. Even on broadband, I couldn't be bothered to look at all the piccies and then fill out the voting form. In the end, I didn't even vote for mine.

To avoid any possible issues next time, why not appoint judges and people should submit one image only? Logging people's IP address when they vote would mean that you only had to disconnect and reconnect, and depending on your ISP, you'd probably be assigned a new IP. Theoretically, the system would be open to abuse, and in saying this, I, in no way, wish to imply that it was abused!

However, when all's said and done, two fingers to the winners, I hate you all ;D ;D ;D    and big cheers to the organisers.

Pete


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was a bit disappointed to not see any of ZippySF's piccies in any of the top 12. They were really fantastic piccies of his tt along with such interesting backgrounds and so ideal for a calender.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I was hoping that there would be more of a mix of types of photos submitted :-/

There were no "action/track" shots which would have added to the variety. Shame, but I did like the majority of the photos.

I have given the designer a little leeway in terms of his remit in "using" the photos submitted. This "may" mean he crops and enlarges the photo to create a TT focus on the page. Nothing has been decided yet though and I will try and send each person a copy of their page for their approval...


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Pete,

I agree with your comments. The system needs to be simplified for next time and the number of photo's reduced! 

We do have a great repository of photo's now though. I'll keep these online, either in the current format or another more easily accessible format (assuming the owners do not mind?)

Look forward to seeing the professional calendar  cheers Nutts.

Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

wadayameen 

Surely it should be "thanks Steve" ;D

A joint effort and all that!



> Look forward to seeing the professional calendar  cheers Nutts.
> 
> Steve


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

You're only saying that to get the thread up to a record breaking 300 replies!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

er...302 !


----------



## zippySF (May 28, 2003)

> I was a bit disappointed to not see any of ZippySF's piccies in any of the top 12. They were really fantastic piccies of his tt along with such interesting backgrounds and so ideal for a calender.


Thanks, Abi. However, I must admit that I felt forced to vote for myself by the time I logged into the voting system. They didn't seem to be getting the exposure that others were for whatever reason.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> I was a bit disappointed to not see any of ZippySF's piccies in any of the top 12. They were really fantastic piccies of his tt along with such interesting backgrounds and so ideal for a calender.


Me too Abi. Â 

I voted for his sig pic piccy.

You're in the soon to be TTOC screen saver though Troy. Â


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - see each to their own etc etc - down to personal tastes etc - just 'cos u liked a ZIppy pics does not mean they will score highly.......U vote Labour I vote Conservative who ends up in power???? I'm not going to bleet on that the pics I voted for did not end up highly scored etc..... cos I understand that majority rules...... Though the one of Zippy and the GGB should have been higher....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hrm - see each to their own etc etc - down to personal Â tastes etc - just 'cos u liked a ZIppy pics does not mean they will score highly.......U vote Labour I vote Conservative Â who ends up in power???? I'm not going to bleet on that the pics I voted for did not end up highly scored etc..... cos I understand that majority rules...... Though the one of Zippy and the GGB should have been higher....


No offence to your pictures Saint. Don't take peoples comments so personally, after all it was a competition and a fun one .

I was just making a statement. After all, on this forum, how many pictures are we all going to see with a V6 TT infront The Golden Gate Bridge and Alcatraz? :.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

GOBSMACKED !!!!!!  at the comments of previous replies about fiddling or whatever .I WANTED TO WIN :-[ but finished 30th but so bloody what! I had great fun cleaning my car,going into the countryside ,looking like a pilic to joe public and taking the pics.

It was a FUN competiton and I had great FUN entering a slick and well organised comp ,but take a reality check and chill and stop the bickering [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hrm....I gave you the chance to win - but typical Scotsman - you were too stingy to part with the Â£5


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well us scots in this occasion didn't stick 2gether.

Lucky u got 5 quid! Normally only pay out Â£2.50 for favours,oh u got the pics sorted yet or is that another fiver(its ok nobody is listening to us........sshh) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Quick question...

Does everyone want their number plates showing on the calendar and / or the screensaver?


----------



## zippySF (May 28, 2003)

> You're in the soon to be TTOC screen saver though Troy.


Cool, Aidan! I'll be sure to keep a lookout.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Nutts, I don't mind my plate showing (it's since been changed anyway!)
Is it worth keeping this thread pinned a little while longer? People might miss important info such as this ???

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Would it be a real pain to blank out the plates?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

It depends how professionally you want to do it 
It shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes for each photo.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That car ain't mine anylonger and reg ain't on new one.


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

> That car ain't mine anylonger and reg ain't on new one.


have you got any photos of your new one yet?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

My car is also now sold, so no probem with showing the number plate. I'm assuming the screensaver has all the piccies in it?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> My car is also now sold, so no probem with showing the number plate. I'm assuming the screensaver has all the piccies in it?


Well Ed, 
I had over 80 pics in it at one time. 

The pics are mostly from the photo comp.

I've got it down to about 50 now. This has reduced the file size to only 65Mb, 

Aidan


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmmmm, with only a few more "views" this thread will be more popular than the coilpack thread ;D ;D


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

For those are are interested, the photo comp website now holds the TTOC screen saver. To aid browsing all forum members entries have been put into alphabetical order.

If people would like thier entries removed or anything added, just email me with the details/pics and we can keep the page up to date 

Cheers
Steve
http://www.buckl.co.uk/ttforum/ttforum.htm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Due to the unavailability of a hi-res photo and/or coupled with the inability to contact 2 winners of the calendar comp... Could I request that the following owners send me hi-res versions of their winning pics...

20 stauartt
23 ZippySF

These will only be used if the hi-res photos of the 2 missing pics are sent to me by 8am tomorrow (Thursday).

Thanks.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If anyone knows their email addresses, I would be grateful to receive and quick!

Any empty pages will display my car ;D ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Mark,
You have IM.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Got one... just need the last one now...

Looks like ZippySF only has low res pics... so, either "stauartt" or "Vagman". Whichever I get first will go into the calendar!

Hi-res pics only please! email [email protected]


----------

